
What makes a competent software engineer? Let’s find out - simplyinfinity
https://medium.com/@trustrachel/what-makes-a-competent-software-engineer-let-s-find-out-aa05f9187888#.4ybtkey83
======
stray
It annoys me that the questionnaire equates productivity with lots of lines of
code.

Productivity is providing value. Functionality is an asset. Code is a
liability.

